# Houston Job Fair "Hiring Our Heroes"



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Date: March 12, 2014

Join us March 12, 2014 from 10:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m. for a job fair for veterans, active duty military members, guard and reserve members, and military spouses at the Ellington Field Joint Reserve Base, 10949 Aerospace Ave. Houston, TX 77034.

This event is a FREE-of-CHARGE hiring fair for both employers and job seekers.

This hiring event is being conducted by the U.S. Chamber of Commerce Foundation, the Department of Labor Veteran Employment and Training Service (DOL VETS), the Texas Committee of the Employer Support of the Guard and Reserve (ESGR), the United States Army Reserve, the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs, The American Legion, NBC News, and other local partners.

For registration questions, please email: [email protected].


----------

